# Headstock Reshaping input Please



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a Dean Boca I purchased a couple of years ago and modified it and it is now a 6 string guitar. I want to reshape the head. Would you like to pitch in with some ideas, drawings, etc. as to what you think would look best.

I've removed the top 6 tuning pegs (3 from each side) and want to make it look as much of a 6 string guitar as possible. So, what are your suggestions? Here's what the guitar originally looks like.


It was also a pretty cheap modder as I bought it for $270.00 before they went up to $400.00.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll take a shot as it looks it's pretty straightforward... 

Tuners 7 and 8 (up from the bottom) look to be in line with about where you'd want to chop that thing, so doing it with the least amount of work is doing a "snub nose" model just above tuners 5 and 6. More work and better, you'd be filling those 2 holes (tuners 7 and 8), cutting it off and dealing with the touch up issues (which in solid gloss black are not as hard as they could have been but are still relatively tricky). 

As you might have 2 holes to fill and as the bottom 6 don't quite look like their placed right for a regular 6 string, the option of refacing the headstock (front and back) and cutting a new shape, any shape, and then refinishing the headstock instead of touching up makes more sense to me.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

if I may ask......why the 12 to 6 converstions? You like the wider necks? 

I like 1-3/4" or 1-7/8" myself. 1-5/8" is tough for old fingers.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> if I may ask......why the 12 to 6 converstions? You like the wider necks?
> 
> I like 1-3/4" or 1-7/8" myself. 1-5/8" is tough for old fingers.


Yes, you may ask and you did! I can get along with 1 3/4" but 1 7/8" is best for me. It's not that my fingers are stiff from age but I have very large hands and fingers so 1 5/8" is near impossible for me to fret anything cleanly for the 1st half of the fret board.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, you may ask and you did! I can get along with 1 3/4" but 1 7/8" is best for me. It's not that my fingers are stiff from age but I have very large hands and fingers so 1 5/8" is near impossible for me to fret anything cleanly for the 1st half of the fret board.


What a great idea! 

The wife bought me a Gibson Es335-12 knock-off once (I'm into 12 strings) and I couldn't play it. 12 strings on a 1-5/8" nut  It was horrible. I ended up cutting it down to a 6 string, (kept the original headstock shape) and getting rid of it.

If you filled the last 2 holes on that Boca you could end up with Dean 6 string "horned" headstock shape. Maybe?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> What a great idea!
> 
> The wife bought me a Gibson Es335-12 knock-off once (I'm into 12 strings) and I couldn't play it. 12 strings on a 1-5/8" nut  It was horrible. I ended up cutting it down to a 6 string, (kept the original headstock shape) and getting rid of it.
> 
> If you filled the last 2 holes on that Boca you could end up with Dean 6 string "horned" headstock shape. Maybe?


Yes, something along those lines. I know I won't be able to keep the "wings" at the end of the headstock but I don't want to chop off the "Dean" name on it so I don't want to do a straight chop off above the 3rd tuning peg.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> I have a Dean Boca I purchased a couple of years ago and modified it and it is now a 6 string guitar. I want to reshape the head. Would you like to pitch in with some ideas, drawings, etc. as to what you think would look best.
> 
> I've removed the top 6 tuning pegs (3 from each side) and want to make it look as much of a 6 string guitar as possible. So, what are your suggestions? Here's what the guitar originally looks like.
> 
> ...


My "input" Steadfastly would be to leave the headstock as is. I've done a few 12 to 6 mods for clients in the past. The headstock reconfigure was best suited to a traditional Gibson shape, looked OK but the overall look was out of balance for lack of a better word.
The owners , in the end wished they had left them alone;Reasons? "got tired of the guitar" "Maybe a 12 would have been nice to have kickin' around" and/or wanting to trade it for something different and would have been easier to deal if left in original condition.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

loudtubeamps said:


> My "input" Steadfastly would be to leave the headstock as is. I've done a few 12 to 6 mods for clients in the past. The headstock reconfigure was best suited to a traditional Gibson shape, looked OK but the overall look was out of balance for lack of a better word.
> The owners , in the end wished they had left them alone;Reasons? "got tired of the guitar" "Maybe a 12 would have been nice to have kickin' around" and/or wanting to trade it for something different and would have been easier to deal if left in original condition.


I thought about that for a few seconds but I bought the guitar pretty much with changing it to a six string from the get-go. Plus I only paid $270.00 for it so it's not a lot of money anyway. However, thanks for your 2 cents. I notice they are American since we don't make pennies any longer.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

In that case, what about the using existing headstock profile ? Use it as a template and cut.........cut...cut........


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

The easiest would be just cut out what you don't need
and glue them together. You'll lose the 'Dean' logo or just
keep the 'D' and paint over the 'e'. You can also print up
a fresh 'Dean' logo on waterslide decal paper, then re-apply.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> The easiest would be just cut out what you don't need
> and glue them together. You'll lose the 'Dean' logo or just
> keep the 'D' and paint over the 'e'. You can also print up
> a fresh 'Dean' logo on waterslide decal paper, then re-apply.


This is a very good idea that deserves some serious thought.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

If your going to make a cut anyways I would be inclined to cut across just at at the 5th machine head hole and do your own pattern. Gibson "open book" style or replicate the dean style, whatever. Infill the first machine head hole and voila. Done. This should allow you to save the "Dean" script without making the headstock look out of proportion. Your only limited by your imagination and how much original you want to save and/or work your prepared to do. I can see 2 different 6 in-line scenarios, 3x3 (as described), 3x3 offset, 4x2, 5x1..............whatever floats your boat. Have fun.
Regards,


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

So..........any update? Inquiring minds want to know, at least I do.

Regards,


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay, I've made the cut but haven't done the finishing yet. I was able to leave the "Dean" on it. I'll put up some pics soon.


----------

